# Magnetic Parking Sensor



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I need some info (diagram, screw spots...) on how to take off the rear bumper to mount a parking sensor.
The sensor is a mgnetic tape so no drilling required  
If you know of a hole spot to pass the sensor wire into the boot through i'd be thankfull.

Cheers !


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some info (diagram, screw spots...) on how to take off the rear bumper to mount a parking sensor.
> The sensor is a mgnetic tape so no drilling required
> ...


There are some plugs - there is one under your back seats 

Post some details on that "Magnetic sensor" how does it deal with NON magnetic objects


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

here you go:

the rear seat is a bit far from the bumper, no?
I mean a hole that's accessible from the bumper area so that I can place the speaker in the boot.

http://www.proxel.com/eps-micro-plus.htm

MODELS > EPS-MICRO PLUS

The EPS-MICRO PLUS is the latest and most sophisticated version with an electronics controlled by a microprocessor.

When reverse gear is engaged the EPS-MICRO PLUS parking sensor system provides an instant, automatic, self-diagnostic function that maps out the surrounding area of your bumper constantly monitoring this as you reverse with 100% accuracy, providing you with 3 different audible tones (Zones) alerting you of your proximity in relation to surrounding objects!

Thanks to the peculiar electromagnetic technology, the reverse manoeuvre remains under the control of the driver until the last centimetre of the first contact and allows so to park even in very tight spaces.

The unit is located inside the luggage compartment, and the speaker (buzzer) as big as a 1 euro coin can be easily hidden on the side of the rear pillars.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Well you can go through the TRIM at the END of the boot (Where your boot lid locks into) there is access to the bumper from there


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks TTsFAN. 
Any digrams about the bumper screw spots :wink:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

thought it was going to be easy


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is the sensor:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

sensor is installed and running. will post a how to with pics soon.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Is it any good?
Have you been brave and tested its range against the pitch of the buzzer?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

it's good. three levels of warning. I feel safer parking my new TT now  
The buzzer is in the boot near the rear passenger seat. I can hear it pretty well.
had a hard time taking off the bumper even with Audi diagrams !!! was surprised how the bumper was fixed :x


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent idea and beats having ugly aftermarket ones drilled into bumper.

Only down side for me would be getting the bumper off :?

Where did you get these from? Thanks


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll make a step by step guide. the bumper is not that difficult to remove. It's just that after removing all the bolts you have to pull it hard and carefull on both sides. 
I got the device from www.proxel.com


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I didn't want to pay 400€ for the Audi parking aid system so I decided to install an aftermarket one.
The one I chose is a bit special. I already mounted a regular parking sensor on another vehicule but I chose this invisible one for my TT.

It's the EPS Micro Plus (Rear)
http://www.proxel.com/eps-micro-plus.htm

This is not really a tutorial. It's just some pics from the install.

You have to remove the rear bumper. 2 bolts on the upper side, 2 bolts on the bottem inner side. 2 bolts and a plastic rivet on each wheel housing.
PM me if you need details.

You need to remove the tail lights cluster before removing the bumper

The sensor is wired to the reverse light so that it's powered when you engage the reverse clutch.
The reverses light wiring colors are blue and brown (see picture)

the wire is passed through a hole (through which the rear fog light passes). The rear fog light should be disconnect from the pumber. unclipps 4 or 5 clips that hold it to the rear valance.

The sensor antenna can be easily tape to the inside of the bumper. there is a spot which looks like it's been made by Audi just for this sensor !!! the right size at the right spot !

enjoy the pics.

By the way the sensor is working like a charm. alerts start at 80 cm. that's a bit short compared to the factory system but i doubt you will be reversing at 50 km/h just to park your car !!!


----------



## al fa cager (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work, one thing though -- its perfectly feasible to fit this system to the TT without taking off the bumper.


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

al fa cager said:


> Nice work, one thing though -- its perfectly feasible to fit this system to the TT without taking off the bumper.


How do you do that? I just spent 3 hours trying it and i had to take the bumper off. I have managed to inflict some damage to some of the clips and a crack on the bumper too!!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

tru111 said:


> al fa cager said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, one thing though -- its perfectly feasible to fit this system to the TT without taking off the bumper.
> ...


perhaps the audi fitted option would have been best after all :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

tru111 said:


> al fa cager said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, one thing though -- its perfectly feasible to fit this system to the TT without taking off the bumper.
> ...


Apparently if you take the rear valance off, there's enough room between the internal bumper and the exterior one to clean the inside surface and run the antenna along the groove at the ideal height. I had a look under mine though and the gap between the two wasn't big enough to squeeze through even with the valance removed. Perhaps just as well as the valance has got loads of clips to hold it onto the flexible bumper which didn't look easy to remove.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Audi do the parking sensors for £190 (+ fitting). After all the aggravation doesn't this make more sense or am i missing something? :roll:


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

Got it sorted at last! The wiring in the picture above is wrong, perhaps my car being a manual makes a difference. The live is the blue/black wire and the earth is the brown wire. A voltmeter confirms +12v rather than -12v. Hope this helps anyone else.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice one tru. Did you take the rear light cluster out or did you splice into wires inside the boot somewhere?

Mailrush, the ParkingDynamics/Proxel system is superior IMHO as it will detect anything, has no gaps like the classic ultrasonic systems, and even better - it's invisible


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Nice one tru. Did you take the rear light cluster out or did you splice into wires inside the boot somewhere?
> 
> Mailrush, the ParkingDynamics/Proxel system is superior IMHO as it will detect anything, has no gaps like the classic ultrasonic systems, and even better - it's invisible


I took the light cluster out and use one of those blade connector thing from Halfords which join 2 wires, don't know the technical name. I could not see the harness from the boot I think it is behind the side trim.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:? Does the power wire pass to the rear of the light cluster via the outside of the car then? Doesn't it show in the gap between the bumper and the light?


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Does the power wire pass to the rear of the light cluster via the outside of the car then? Doesn't it show in the gap between the bumper and the light?


No wire is showing. If u take the cluster out you will see a gap/hole, it is from there the wire come through to the back of the cluster.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

How does it perform? Are you pleased with it? 

Josh


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

can I assume this fits applies to any model chers salty


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

YES.


----------



## walkerbout (Jun 23, 2009)

Just had mine fitted from a professional much better idea. Having watched him I'm glad I did attempt the job myself, theres to many clips, light clusters and bumper that could crack.

He did a great job and it only took 2 hours, id recommend him. If anybody in Greater Manchester is looking for this fitted then go to his website.

www.mobileinstall.co.uk


----------



## theboylogan (Feb 27, 2010)

what's the quality like of these in detecting objects? I've read mixed reports but quite fancy them

ta


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Update: I had to replace the bumper recently and asked Audi to put the spare roll of magnetic tape on the new bumper. They did it. This system has been running for almost 10 years. I'm very satisfied with it. I take my time to park the car and don't rush things. Great mod.


----------

